# Custom rods



## MR BIG (Dec 21, 2008)

I was in D&R Sports recently and noticed they had custom rods. Sharp looking rods just a little long for my liking. Does anyone know a rod builder? I'm looking for a _shanty_ length rod with a little bling.

Thanks!


----------



## Wardo (Sep 10, 2007)

Gregg Austin, Austin custom rods. Fantastic stuff and he lives in Michigan.

http://www.lobybaits.com/index_files/Page956.htm


----------



## IamSpartacus (Dec 18, 2008)

I have no answer to your questions, but those rods in there are sweet


----------



## wolvron (Apr 17, 2008)

patriot custom rod's. I believe they are in gobels.


----------



## GullLkRltr (Dec 13, 2005)

Here's another good one located in Mattawan to check out:

http://www.jhigley.org/default.asp


----------



## Quack Wacker (Dec 20, 2006)

pm sent


----------



## Bronzebkr (Dec 8, 2008)

You have to check out Frozenpuppyrods.net. They are built here in Jackson Michigan. They can be custom ordered to length, handle length, reel seet or straight cork. Also he puts your name on it, They are really cool!! Lifetime warranty, the whole nine yards!

Check em out and if you do order some, tell them Matt Morgan told you please!!

Thanks


----------



## HunterHawk (Dec 8, 2005)

djscustomrods on here makes a dang good rod! ill send him this link!


----------



## eyesforever (Mar 8, 2004)

MR BIG said:


> I was in D&R Sports recently and noticed they had custom rods. Sharp looking rods just a little long for my liking. Does anyone know a rod builder? I'm looking for a _shanty_ length rod with a little bling.
> 
> Thanks!


 Westlakedrive, from this site. Fremont MI.


----------



## MSUICEMAN (Jan 9, 2002)

i question any rod builder that does not show extensive pictures/examples of his work. i make my own typically, though i have a few custom stix that were made by friends of mine that are in the trade also.

mass produced rods are getting better... some builders cannot make one any better than a mass produced rod yet charges much more. i can't tell you how many times i've seen rods on ebay/internet pages that I look at and instantly can see issues that may lead to performance or reliability issues.... that and some are just plain OOGLY with lack of attention to detail.


----------



## Chad Smith (Dec 13, 2008)

Wardo said:


> Gregg Austin, Austin custom rods. Fantastic stuff and he lives in Michigan.
> 
> http://www.lobybaits.com/index_files/Page956.htm


I have 3 of his rods, 2 of them have carbon fiber reel seats if you want "bling" that is always an option. Nice rods, I have a couple pics in my profile, hard to see the rod up close, there is also a video of me catching a nice bass(somewhere on this site) on his light graphite. Which is the same rod in the photos. Anyway, good luck!


----------



## jimbo (Dec 29, 2007)

dave at patriot rods in gobles (south of 3 legged lake)
or greg austin both make good rods.
i own 2 patriot & 1 austin & love them both.
i understood mr higley passed away a few yrs ago & i'm not sure if anyone is still working there. if they are, it should be a good rod too


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

> that and some are just plain OOGLY with lack of attention to detail.


Or worse, some overdone rod. I saw some recently, racks and racks of them, gaudy tread wrap jobs. Pimped out reel seats. They looked like bling, not fishing rods.


----------



## MSUICEMAN (Jan 9, 2002)

i'm a high performance, low frills kinda guy.

i have split grip spin/casting rods that do look "cool" with some "bling" such as a nice decal and some thread work (more of a ghost wrap than anything), but basically anything that would add any type of real weight to the rod I keep to a minimum on my personal rods. I have rods that simple have a handle (a lot of times split grip), cut down reel seat, guides with guide wraps, as little of finish as possible, and thats it. even on 200-300 dollar blanks....

is it something amazing to the eye? maybe, maybe not.... does it provide the best fishing tool? yep.

can i do inlays and fancy wraps and fun things with tiny hooks, necklace chain, really big epoxy ramps or hosels, sure. but for me, a nice clean build is truly something to be proud of (I do like single turn trim wraps, but that doesn't add weight, just adds time to the build).


----------



## SW.MI.MathewsShooter (Oct 11, 2008)

I thought they had Norm Teal rods???

Maybe im wrong, but their are quite a few area shops by me that have them.

Those things are sweet.


----------



## Westlakedrive (Feb 25, 2005)

I think simpler is better however its nice to add a few custom touches that help to differentiate a rod as custom.
I put some short tiger wraps on some ice rods and those came out pretty good and are simple as well. Usually one trim wrap about 5 or 6 threads thick depending on the guide. 
Dont skimp on components.


----------



## MSUICEMAN (Jan 9, 2002)

Westlakedrive said:


> I think simpler is better however its nice to add a few custom touches that help to differentiate a rod as custom.
> I put some short tiger wraps on some ice rods and those came out pretty good and are simple as well. Usually one trim wrap about 5 or 6 threads thick depending on the guide.
> Dont skimp on components.


true on the components... the lowest i'm willing to go unless i get absolutely directed otherwise are the fuji alconites. i've used a lot of amtak titans and titan ringlocks.


----------



## fishctchr (Dec 3, 2000)

I have many rods built by Norm as do a lot of the guys I used to fish with downstate. He will build them any way you want and is very reasonable. Some I have are 20 plus years old and still catchin. He probably built the ones in D-n-R, I know Randy used to sell them.


----------



## grtlakes (Oct 6, 2005)

HunterHawk said:


> djscustomrods on here makes a dang good rod! ill send him this link!


Dannys rods are awesome and affordable, he also stands behind his work. He's also teaching my 13 year old how to build them, thanks bro and nice rods.


----------



## Fred Bear (Jan 20, 2000)

Bronzebkr said:


> You have to check out Frozenpuppyrods.net. They are built here in Jackson Michigan. They can be custom ordered to length, handle length, reel seet or straight cork. Also he puts your name on it, They are really cool!! Lifetime warranty, the whole nine yards!
> 
> Check em out and if you do order some, tell them Matt Morgan told you please!!
> 
> Thanks


http://frozenpuppy.net/default.htm


----------



## MR BIG (Dec 21, 2008)

Thanks for all the info! I read an article not too long ago about some Thorpe Bros. does anyone know these guys?


----------



## gaustin (Jan 14, 2009)

Not to correct you but did you mean Thorne Bros ....They been building rods a long time and every angler I have ever ran into Loves them.....If money isn't an issue cause they are up there in price....


----------



## MR BIG (Dec 21, 2008)

Thanks for the correction and tip austin! Money isn't really an issue but I dont want to pay a whole lot for an _ice_ rod. Thanks again to everyone who posted!


----------



## RDS-1025 (Dec 1, 2008)

The way I understand it the owner of Patriot rods used to work for Higley. Higley passed away and his wife sold the business to someone else. Patriot rods are very nice and you can get them any way you want. Thorne bros. rods are mentioned alot in Infisherman$$$.


----------



## GullLkRltr (Dec 13, 2005)

RDS-1025 said:


> The way I understand it the owner of Patriot rods used to work for Higley. Higley passed away and his wife sold the business to someone else. Patriot rods are very nice and you can get them any way you want. Thorne bros. rods are mentioned alot in Infisherman$$$.


 
Last I knew Jim Higley's wife Cindy was building the rods at the shop in Mattawan keeping the name and quality alive in Jim's memory. It has been a year or so since I've been out there but I would imagine she's still doing it. There's contact info on the link I posted


----------



## RDS-1025 (Dec 1, 2008)

GullLkRltr said:


> Last I knew Jim Higley's wife Cindy was building the rods at the shop in Mattawan keeping the name and quality alive in Jim's memory. It has been a year or so since I've been out there but I would imagine she's still doing it. There's contact info on the link I posted


If thats the case then I apologize. I was told the story by the owner of Patriot. I did not intend to bash the Higley name.


----------



## GullLkRltr (Dec 13, 2005)

RDS-1025 said:


> If thats the case then I apologize. I was told the story by the owner of Patriot. I did not intend to bash the Higley name.


Not a problem RDS - just didn't want anybody to think Higley's were not being made. Got me thinking I'll call or email to see over there and see what's up...


----------

